# Beef Cake Sattelklemme - zierstreifen Laufrad



## Semmo (14. August 2013)

Tach 

Ich suche für mein Beef Cake eine neue Sattelklemme denn der Goldton den Rose verbaut beißt sich sehr mit meiner Lenkerfarbe.

Jetzt ist die Klemme leider hinten so tief runtergezogen das ich einfach nichts passendes finde was ungefähr genau so groß ist und dazu noch Goldfarben ist,alles was man so finden kann sind die "normal" dünnen Schnellspannerklemmen...hat da jemand ne Adresse bzw. En Tipp für mich?

Zusätzlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Klebbaren "Zierstreifen" für meine Laufräder,bei google usw. Lande ich immer nur auf einer Seite wo es Aufkleber mit einem Wunschtext gibt für Mtb und Rennradlaufräder aber ich möchte keinen Text haben...vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand etwas!?

MfG Sascha


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. August 2013)

Hab ich zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber warum sollte keine "normale" Sattelklemme passen??

Wegen den "Zierstreifen" musst du mal im Motorrad Zubehör Bereich gucken.
Dort gibt es sogenannte "Felgenrandaufkleber" in allen Farben und Stärken, da wirst du mir Sicherheit fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Semmo (15. August 2013)

Das mit dem Motorradzubehör ist ne klasse Idee,Danke!ne normale Klemme passt auch aber dann bleibt der Schlitz im Rahmen sichtbar und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht...


----------

